# Stealth Profisha 475



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright so at this stage I am not in a position to give you as comprehensive a review as what Dru was able to with the Profisha 575, but I can give you a glimpse.

Brett has put a vid together showcasing some of the new features of the Profisha Range, as well as showcasing some of their capabilities.

The 475 comes in as follows

Construction Material :Fibreglass or Carbon Kevlar
Length:4.75 m
Width:0.605 m
Weight:22 kgs
Paddler Capacity:100 Kg's
Max. Load Capacity:160 Kg's
Storage Hatches:1
Drain Holes:2
Foot Peddle System:Adjustable
Carry Handles:4
Rod Holders:4
Front Rubber & Paddle Elastic:Yes
Comfortable Drag Handle:Yes
Large Fish Hatch:Yes

So Essentially this Kayak is a shorter version of the 575. With a more prominent rocker - it is bound to surf the waves easier than the 575, but is slightly slower.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I love it. Stealth finally admit that a traditional nose shape doesn't effect surf ability if you have speed. God, how long did that take. And this just when I'm about to get a chance to play with Brads BFS. Doh! So we no longer feel obliged to say the evo's are more "technical" in the surf. About time.

So usual reservations around the Stealth interpretation of the purpose of rocker. They proved my thoughts to be bogus on the 550 and 585. So somehow these yaks are faster than I think they have a right to be. I can't work it out. Where the hell is Bazzoo?

And the usual amazement of the hatch/rod tube. Guys, that little rod across the the fish hatch - amazing difference to how the whole yak works. So simple, so obvious, so well, clever.

The Profisha range is the ultimate high end of the Stealth offering. But the 465 Evo is just the bees knees. 495 maybe if you are a big bloke, but for me the 465 is just a yakking girlfriend. Maybe not the yak porn of a Profisha, but the girl you have the courage to kiss. And something that somehow I keep coming back to. Just like an old girlfriend.

And now there is a Profisha 475. (you don't reckon Stealth are giving me problems?)

Dennis you bastard, there are many reading this who want to know what they are meant to do with their ex-girlfriend.

So personally. I would flatten the rocker, narrow the yak to say 54cm. Then I have my Ferrari. Somehow I seem to be a wannabe Ferrari looking at a Porsche and thinking... How can it be that good?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

dru said:


> Dennis you bastard, there are many reading this who want to know what they are meant to do with their ex-girlfriend.


Bring her to me :lol: ... I ll give her a make over and hook her up with someone else


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Surely this belongs in the commercial section.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Prissy, but Cool, mods let's do it.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

The Container has arrived and is being unpacked.

475's are here. Very excited - these guys are light ....very light.
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/componen ... ofisha-475









Lime Green 475 Mamba








Thought the showroom could use some new Colour

I will put up a few more pics up soon as I get a bit more time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

That orange 575 looks wicked.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ooooooo shiny.

Legwell length? same as Evo 495 or longer?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave,

The legwell is the same as the 575 - which is slightly longer than the 495. The seat area is practically identical .


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

eeeexcellent smithers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Here i is Dru , what a great vid , wish i could surf like Brett , hes good , but then again so was i once , Bruce has put a little more rocker in the pro fishas so they surf better and turn better on a wave see how Brett swings the ski once the wave picks him up , the extra rocker dosnt lock the ski in and cause a nose dive . Dru i think you need a 475 pro fisha for those big green waves so you can enjoy the long rides and manouvre as well . I hope i'm making sense as my brain has been out of action now for a year .But i do still love my 465 splash without a lot of rocker as its very fast and absolutely great . Ugh, now my brain hurts ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Here i is Dru , what a great vid , wish i could surf like Brett , hes good , but then again so was i once , Bruce has put a little more rocker in the pro fishas so they surf better and turn better on a wave see how Brett swings the ski once the wave picks him up , the extra rocker dosnt lock the ski in and cause a nose dive . Dru i think you need a 475 pro fisha for those big green waves so you can enjoy the long rides and manouvre as well . I hope i'm making sense as my brain has been out of action now for a year .But i do still love my 465 splash without a lot of rocker as its very fast and absolutely great . Ugh, now my brain hurts ;-)


Hey 'zoo. Generally, like you, I prefer waterline to rocker, but Im learning that rocker in waves doesn't reduce pace much practically if the paddler knows what they are doing. Still I'm with you, overall the Splash is a better paddler than the 465. Love your work Barry.

On the 475 I like the reduced wetted surface area, and getting narrow enough to work rotation more effectively than the average SOT/fishing ski. I'm keen to test this one. Very. I think it would work ok for SWMBO on harbour picnic paddles... and force me to keep up my fitness in the vain hope of staying with the 575's.

Hard to pass up on the 575 though.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Dennis,

Will you be taking one of these to Palmy over the summer, so we could have a demo, or are they already gone  .

Bill.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

billpatt said:


> Hey Dennis,
> 
> Will you be taking one of these to Palmy over the summer, so we could have a demo, or are they already gone  .
> 
> Bill.


Hi Bill,

Yeah we have a Demo Day Scheduled for next week Saturday - Should Be good fun. http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/ev ... t-demo-day

Heading to Sydney in December, then on to Melbourne in Jan - Will confirm dates soon.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Dennis, at this stage I am a 75% chance of making it. Only problem is other engagements that may not fit in.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

At this stage with the forecast for the weekend, I will be hitting Palmy in the morning, and depending how long I stay out for, will come by to have a paddle on the 475.

The only problem is now that I have put my thoughts online, the weather gods will see the post and decide to wreak havoc on me, the story of this year for me :lol: .


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

billpatt said:


> At this stage with the forecast for the weekend, I will be hitting Palmy in the morning, and depending how long I stay out for, will come by to have a paddle on the 475.
> 
> The only problem is now that I have put my thoughts online, the weather gods will see the post and decide to wreak havoc on me, the story of this year for me :lol: .


Billpat let me help out. Gods take note, I have been trying to arrange my timetable to get to this, the SEQ one. But I can't. So I'll have to do Sydney instead.

There, it's done. Lets see who's Kama is nastier.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

A big thanks to dennis for bringing the yaks down for the boys try out  . Now I had a paddle of the 575,strika and 475 in that order affter paddling my BFS for nearly 20km befor hand. Now for me the 575 is the pick of the bunch and will be my next yak for sure. Opinions did vary with the majority of the palmy crew liking the 475 as they are generaly smaller guys and found it much easier to handle. 
We did get to have a play in the little waves that were there and I was very impressed with both of the pro fisha's 8) . They punch through cresting and broken waves with ease and if you need to pull of a wave then all you have to do is put your paddle in the water and lean and you will pop off the wave quite easy. The 575 felt much faster than the 475 to me and I agree with Dru's earlyer post that they are a very stable. 
There are already 2 475's that will be calling Palmy home and by the boys reactions there will be a few more to follow :shock: . That said if your a bigger bloke (like me 6'2 and 100kgs) and have the room to store it then the 575 should be the one to pick, the smaller bloke will generaly be opting for the 475 for the ease of managing off and on the water. Good luck with the choices Dru but affter the Sydney Demo you will have a clear winner for sure ;-) .


----------

